# problem linking turns



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

So I just started riding a few months ago but I get out with some friends about 4 times a month. So I've been progressing a lot however when riding on my heel side, when I make the transition to my toe side it feels awkward. I feel like I am relying on the twisting of my upper body too much. I don't have this problem when switching from toe side to heel, in fact, I feel very smooth and confident about that 

I'm trying to keep my body parallel with the board when making the transition but I naturally have this tendency to use only my back foot and torso to shift the weight. I've watched countless tutorials and I don't think I'm doing it right although my buddies haven't mentioned anything about it. I wish I could provide a video to explain it better. If there are any tips you guys could provide me about this specific transition I would be grateful. Just imagine how you do it and explain as much as you can.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

This gets discussed a lot on the forums. While you are waiting for people to chime in, do a little searching. I will say that you need to take that upper body action out of the equation and concentrate more on the hips and front leg.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

People usually have issues going to the toe side anyway, when they first learn.

body (torso) parallel to the board, if I'm interpreting this correctly,... that's a common mistake of noobs. Using too much of the torso to try to balance yourself over the board means you'll be falling a lot more-- as you're fighting that weight over the toe side

You want your torso to be more upright, with the weight relatively centered --- while you're on the lift, observe other people.... you'll see the difference between noobs and more experience boarders going down the green trail with their torso.

practice makes perfect... and if you can get someone to record a video of you.... then it would be easier to give you pointers.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

I had a similar issue, and, technique notwithstanding, i found that committing to the turn was what held me back the most. if i went at it with any sort of hesitation, I'd rush it and end up getting all out of shape, which left me off balance and more likely to overbalance on my toe edge. 

So i guess my point is, get your technique down, and listen to all of the more skillful and technical guys who'll give you much more focused advice in this thread, but my two cents is to commit to the turn as much as possible, and you'll find with practice it becomes less of an issue.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

I kinda tend to have the same kind of problem, i feel i have to work the board back to toe side by twisting my hips to get the backside to rotate. Keep wondering if its my technique or my binding angles.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Use your knees and the balls of your feet.

As you trying to go on your toe side, bend your knee inwards and then also put a little more pressure on your toes, which will cause the board to go on the toe side.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You can try release front foot pressure and then rear.
When I ride switch, it was weird and I couldn't switch edges quickly without catching an edge.
However, I went back to basis and practiced how to engage front edge first then rear and suddenly I am linking turns and even carving.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

it's been a looong time since i was a beginner so i have a little trouble relating with beginners just because i've forgotten what it's like (for the most part) and the issues they have. but it sounds like you're still hesitant to commit to your toe edge? try going on the smallest trail your mountain has and instead of making a full heel edge turn, only do like half of one and then transition to your toe edge. so your board is pointing more towards the bottom of the hill rather then the side of the trail. and then make a full toe edge turn then transition back to your heel edge since you have no problems with that. as your confidence grows you'll be able to make full turns on both edges. you know what i'm trying to say?


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Think we are both having trouble getting the back edge to engage to complete the turn by just toe pressure. We both are having to work our body to swing the back around.


----------



## Ballistic_BW (Jan 12, 2015)

Like others have already said, make sure you are using your lower body to initiate your turns. 

Make sure your torso is up straight and shoulders in line with board, looking where you are going.

Make sure your weight is even on both of your feet, i tell my students pretend you are standing on two weight scales and you want the same weight on each scale. Most people tend to put more weight on the back foot which means you are losing a lot of your effective edge (this is assuming groomers and hardpack not powder riding), personally i carve mostly with my front foot due to countless hours riding with only one foot strapped in while teaching new snowboarders.

Commit to the heel to toe transition. Doing things half assed in snowboarding usually ends in pain 

And finally (you may already be doing this) i teach my students to avoid trying to put pressure on their toes for toe side. Usually a beginner thinks that involves balancing on their toes and they just eat shit over and over.

Instead, move your knees forward towards the toe side edge which will in turn move your shins into the front of your boots. This in turn will allow you to get up on your toe edge and be much more steady and avoid wobbling back and catching your back edge as much. (think balancing on one foot vs balancing on one foot with your hand on a chair)

You can practice this at home with your boots on. For lack of a better term.."hunker" down almost like you are going to sit on your heels. This will let you feel that pressure transferring from the front of your shins to the boot.

Hopefully this was clear as mud...usually i can demonstrate while explaining. :hairy:

Also:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMcOW2j20fU&feature=em-subs_digest


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been doing the same thing practicing switch lately. On toe side I don't have as much speed, I try to turn too early, lean back not foward, and use my upper body to turn which feels ridiculous. Just takes time, practice and awesome advice from the above posters.


----------



## chickenhide (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow I wasn't expecting such great feedback. Thanks everyone. I know a lot of it is a confidence issue. The past few times I've hit the mountain I have been leaning back way too much because I was scared of centering my weight while moving fast. But now that I have overcome that fear I have found turning to be so much easier. I will continue to work on this and use my knees to help more.


----------

